# Whoaing, slowing down & half halting on trail



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Just like in the arena. Start with Pre queue and then ask with stronger queues until you get a response.

I start by sitting back on my pockets, then lifting the reins, then a bump and if he ignors that I start see sawing on the reins to get his attention.

After a little training, he will learn to anticipate your request as soon as you sit back on your pockets. But your immediate first goal should be getting him to slow when you bump the reins.

If the sawing on the reins doesn't get results, One rein him into an ever tighting circle, until he is dancing with the sage brush. He will learn that he can continue down the trail at a gentle canter vs coming to stop dancing with bushes IF he just slows on the first bump.


----------

